# racked from secondary??



## tmh4064 (May 20, 2010)

So i racked my peach wine from my secondary into another 5 gallon carboy at a sg reading of 3 days in a row at around 1000 maybe a tad less. I topped it off with natural juice. My directions on the kit said to add campdon tablets but I wasn't sure on this. It doesn't seem to be bubbling to much at all now. It is at 57 degrees. Is this fine or should it be warmer. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2010)

1st to cold for yeast (which one?).
2nd you toped it with juice? was that to fill the carboy? And you didn't add meta or sorbate?
Need recipe and what you did so far.. 
More info please..


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2010)

As Tom stated seeing as how this wine was done fermenting I hope you added sorbate and sulfite before adding anything with more sugar. If you are looking to produce more alc then warmer temps are needed but also maybe you have exceeded your yeast's tolernece for alc.


----------



## tmh4064 (May 21, 2010)

this is the recipe for the peach wine. Vintner's Harvest Peach Wine base....
I'm doing the 5 gallon. 
96 oz wine base
sugar
water
acid blend
yeast nutrient
pectic enzyme
wine tannin
5 campden tabs
vintners wine yeast(red star premier cuvee)
**potassium sorbate(have not added yet)
sg start 1085(primary worked at 74 degrees)
I have done the primary with mesh bag, 24hrs later added yeast. racked at sg 1030 to secondary topped with two bottles of store bought peach wine and tad of water to fill to neck added airlock put in dark basement at 57 degrees waited almost three weeks with a sg reading the past few days as 1000 and now I have racked again and topped with a cup of 100% natural juice(no sugar added) to fill to neck. The recipe says to add more campdon tabs at this time(I have not done this).The recipe says to wait until wine is clear(2-3 months and then add potassium sorbate to stablize


----------



## jdeere5220 (May 21, 2010)

If you add juice, you are potentially just extending the fermentation. Yeast eat sugar, so adding sugar-laden juice means you are giving the yeast more to eat. So you need to either add a dry wine of the same flavor when topping up, or add water (which I don't like to do), or make sure the yeast are dead before you top up. Usually you would make sure the yeast are dead by adding the stabilizers (K-sorbate and/or K-sulphate) first, then back-sweeten with juice or syrup if that was your intention.


----------



## tmh4064 (May 21, 2010)

Oh no now what??


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2010)

? were the 5 campton added pre yeast?
Did you add the 5 tabs before adding juice and after fermentation?
Is it still fermenting?
I would wait till its dry again and add the meta and sorbate. Meta and Sorbate IS needed if you plan on adding any kind of sugar (juice)


----------



## tmh4064 (May 21, 2010)

Tom said:


> ? were the 5 campton added pre yeast?
> Did you add the 5 tabs before adding juice and after fermentation?
> Is it still fermenting?
> I would wait till its dry again and add the meta and sorbate. Meta and Sorbate IS needed if you plan on adding any kind of sugar (juice)


Yes I added the campden tabs pre yeast
no I didn't add the 5 tabs before adding the juice.
I just checked it and a bubble comes through the airlock once in awhile.


----------



## jdeere5220 (May 21, 2010)

Sounds like fermentation, but you have to check with your hydrometer. Get a reading now, check again in a week, see if it's changing.

Once it's done fermenting (i.e. dry) again, THEN add the K-meta and Sorbate to stabilize it.


----------



## tmh4064 (May 21, 2010)

Ok so I took a sg reading it is at 1000. I will check in a week. 
So let me see if I understanding all this at what I done so far and shouldn't do next time.....
I can top with natural juice or store bought wine when I tranferred from primary to secondary because still fermenting. When transferring secondary to another carboy I should have topped with store bought wine. When fermenting has stopped or (dry) then stabilize with meta(campden tabs) and potassium sorbate. 
The temp in the dark basement is 57 degrees is this ok???

I'm still learning and I appreciate everyone's help so far. 
Hopefully one day I will be the one helping others


----------



## jdeere5220 (May 21, 2010)

Sounds to me like you have it.

The little bit of juice you added wasn't much in a 6-gallon carboy, so even if you shut things down now by adding your stabilizers it probably wouldn't have noticeable affect on the outcome, but I would just let it run.


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2010)

tmh4064 said:


> Ok so I took a sg reading it is at 1000. I will check in a week.
> So let me see if I understanding all this at what I done so far and shouldn't do next time.....
> I can top with natural juice or store bought wine when I tranferred from primary to secondary because still fermenting. When transferring secondary to another carboy I should have topped with store bought wine. When fermenting has stopped or (dry) then stabilize with meta(campden tabs) and potassium sorbate.
> 
> ...


You *CAN'T* top it off with any juice without having added Meta and sorbate. (your typo?)
Topping off is OK with same kind of wine.
Now, the wine should go lower to around .990. Once there for several days add the meta and sorbate. Now is the time to add any flavoring like a f-pac. Once added then add clearing agent.


----------



## tmh4064 (May 21, 2010)

Tom said:


> You *CAN'T* top it off with any juice without having added Meta and sorbate. (your typo?)
> Topping off is OK with same kind of wine.
> Now, the wine should go lower to around .990. Once there for several days add the meta and sorbate. Now is the time to add any flavoring like a f-pac. Once added then add clearing agent.


Thanks jdeere and Tom!
So I should have added those campden tabs as my instructions stated when I racked last night and them topped off with juice?? 
Or stayed away from the juice all together and topped with a like wine?

Not sure what a f pac is and why would I add this and also I should do this step (f-pac & clearing)after the meta and sorbate??


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2010)

If you want your wine dry then add a like wine to top off.
I dont remember what you were making so, since you added juice I guess it a fruit wine.
F-pac is a flavor pack adding flavor to your wine aded after you add meta and sorbate.


----------



## tmh4064 (May 21, 2010)

I'm making peach wine from Vintners wine base.
so this f-pac is something you make and add?? If so any help on this would be helpful!!


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2010)

Get some fresh peaches and simmer like I said in directions. You can search for a copy here


----------



## tmh4064 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Tom and for making how to make f-pac recipe a sticky


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2010)

Yea I should have dont that months ago. I think I turned alot of winemakers to this as they still ask HOW.


----------



## tmh4064 (May 27, 2010)

Ok so it has been a week and I took a second sg reading and it went from 1000 to 1010. Fermenting more than it was a week ago. So I'm guessing I just ride it out for awhile????


----------



## jdeere5220 (May 27, 2010)

tmh4064 said:


> Ok so it has been a week and I took a second sg reading and it went from 1000 to 1010. Fermenting more than it was a week ago. So I'm guessing I just ride it out for awhile????





The SG can't go up if it's fermenting and you haven't added anything. My guess is that your juice, which is heaver, sank to the bottom, in other words it just wasn't stirred up very well when you did your earlier reading.

Yes, just let it go while it's fermenting. Maybe give it a GENTLE stir to make sure everything is mixed together, and let the yeast eat that sugar. Eventually your SG should go back under 1.000, probably down to 0.996 or so, and the fermenting will stop on it's own. THAT is when you add your stabilizers and start to clarify.

Just FYI, you are going to have a pretty strong (high alcohol) wine by the sounds of it when you are done. Might turn out to be a good mixer!


----------



## Wade E (May 27, 2010)

I agree, hydro readings dont go up unless you tested a must before the fruit in there has given off its sugars and that would have happened long ago. At those readings you most likely got a false reading due to C02 in your wine making the hydrometer ride high.


----------



## tmh4064 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I gave it a good stir today. Will let you know the progress on my hot wine


----------



## jdeere5220 (May 29, 2010)

Everything is fine. I hope you realize that most of my posts here are after at least a magnum and usually a magnum and a little rum nectar as well.

Your wine is going to be awesome. Just leave it alone till the fermenting stops There are only two ways I know of to mess up a wine kit:

1) Top up with water which dilutes your wine
2) Bottle before your wine is clear.

I've made both mistakes and both wines are very good wines. You are going to be fine.


----------



## tmh4064 (May 31, 2010)

Thank jdeere for the help and advice I appreciate it!!


----------



## tmh4064 (Jun 11, 2010)

It has been about two weeks since my last sg reading. Took it and it is still at 1010. Fermenting has slowed way down. Should I just wait it out and take another reading in a week?
Thank you


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2010)

Id say its done but thats not where it should be at. I think when you racked you left behind too much viable yeast making the fermentation impossible to finish or you got a false starting sg. Did you dissolve the sugar in boiling water when you added it at the beginning? Hopefully you wanted a semi sweet wine.


----------



## tmh4064 (Jun 11, 2010)

I did not add the sugar to boiling water So should I stabilize?? And semi sweet wine is fine!


----------



## harlantk (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey TMH;
I am following this thread, re-educating myself of all the things I did wrong a long time ago, so I can repeat them again LOL.
I am curious if you moved your carboy to a warmer area, and do not see a response to to your question of 57 degrees being ok.
Everything I have read today and was true so long ago was to use a higher temperature, 68 being the lowest and 86 the high, for most yeasts anyway. I am still seeing everyone indicate around 75 degrees, so I am very curious here!
Be well!

Tim


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2010)

I did not see that she had 57 degree temps, that is way to cold to finish fermenting and if thats the case surely get the temp up to around 75 as it may start fermenting again and you need these temps also for the wine to degas or it wont clear properly and possible start fermenting agi in the bottle if the temps come back up later.


----------



## tmh4064 (Jun 12, 2010)

so 75 degrees in a dark area???


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes that is correct and a dark area could mean just putting a t-shirt over the carboy.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2010)

Those temps will ensure that fermentation completes. Each yeast strain has a temp and alc tolerance and even withinn those tolerancesit ca struggle if right on the edge. Remember to degas well before adding any fining agent as C02 trapped in your wine will not let the sediment fall out properly.


----------



## jdeere5220 (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't have much luck getting fermentation to re-start once it stops, others may disagree. Getting the wine to a warmer temp might get it moving again.

The 1.010 reading means there is some sugar or sweetness left in the wine. If you are fine with that, then don't worry about it for too much longer and go ahead and stabilize and clarify. If you would prefer to make the wine dry there are lots of other things you can do to try and get it fermenting again, like starting another kit and then racking this wine onto the yeast bed of the other kit after that kit is ready to go into a carboy. It's all just how particular you are and what you will be happy with. Since you said semi-sweet was fine, I guess I wouldn't go to any great lengths, this is supposed to be fun after all. Just chalk it up as a learning experience.

Maybe give it a little taste. If you like the taste, then go on to the next step. It might be a little fizzy but don't worry about that you are going to cure that when you de-gas.


----------



## harlantk (Jun 12, 2010)

I missed something here. 
In a dark area? Was there a post indicating that to try restarting this needed to be in a dark area?
I see your point jdeere, if this is the taste, and SG you want to shoot for or accept, then call it good, but if I am also getting the drift of what she will do next would still mean a higher temp, of at least 75 to degass. Please set me straight otherwise.

Tim


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 12, 2010)

It doesn't have to be pitch black. I just wrap a towel around the carboy and if it's a primary bucket no need to worry. Just keep the temp above 70f and below 80 and it should ferment well. Give it a gentle stir every day or so and the yeast will stay happy.. 
Good luck


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2010)

The darkness has nothing to do with the fermentation completing, all wine should really be kept out of sunlight.


----------



## tmh4064 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info! I have got the temp. up and it has started fermentation again. So I think I will let it go for now. It is in my basement on a heat pad. I will check sg in a week. I;m going to shoot for the dryer wine. Welcome anymore advice on this. Yes I'm definitely learning and I love this forum!!


----------



## harlantk (Jun 12, 2010)

Kewl TMH:
I hope I wasn't implying how to go or anything, I was curious since I too am learning this process. I have read on the forum here that a heat pad, keep an eye on the temp and that the belts are a better way to go. I still have my "pads" from long ago, so will probably follow suit and still use them. They have a thermostat on each so always kept things where I wanted. 
SO I am watching along and excited to learn how things go for you.
Cold up there it is huh?

Tim


----------



## tmh4064 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Tim. The weather has been gloomy, foggy and raining for the past three days. Temps are in the upper 60's low 70's. Hoping it gets back to 80's soon!!!


----------



## tmh4064 (Jun 25, 2010)

Checked my SG and it is at 1000. Still fermenting very slowly and temp is at a steady 75 degrees. Will keep checking the sg closely now. 

Also was wondering what happen to the f-pac sticky??


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

It's under FRUIT WINES


----------



## jdeere5220 (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats, you now officially have a dry wine once again! Good job on being patient and getting the ferment started up again.


----------



## tmh4064 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you!! If it wasn't for everyone's help I would have been lost!!


----------



## harlantk (Jun 26, 2010)

So good to hear TMH
Its gonna be wine soon!
Have you planned your second batch yet?

Tim
oh how is the weather now?


----------



## tmh4064 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Tim! I plan either to do strawberry or black currant for my second batch.
The weather has been warm and humid!!


----------



## tmh4064 (Jun 29, 2010)

> Add 20-30% of #’s of fruit what was used in the primary (if you used 30# in recipe then you will need 6-9# more for the f-pac) in a large frying pan or pot. Simmer to extract all "flavor" and reduce the water from the fruit. Strain thru a kitchen strainer and add AFTER you rack and after the wine is DRY ( .990) You MUST have added k-meta and Sorbate before adding the f-pac. Once adding the f-pac you can add clearing agent. You will have to rack at least 2+ more times. Then
> back sweeten to YOUR taste using simple syrup.




Ok so I'm going to stabilize and add my f pac tomorrow. I have a question as to how long do you cook the fruit down(to what consistency)? Do you add it hot or room temp? Do you stir it in? How long after adding the f pac do you add your clearing agent? I have quite a bit of sediment in the bottom of my carboy should I rack before I stabilize and add the f pac?????


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2010)

I would simmer (with some water) until the peaches are kinda mushy. Add just a little sugar as I find it helps. Strain, let it cool down somewhat and add stir in.
Make sure you have added Meta and Sorbate before adding. Wait a few days and add your clearing agent.
before adding remove equal amount from the carboy to make sure you have enough room. Keep in mind that you may have "extra" just keep in glass under airolck.


----------



## tmh4064 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Tom for the help!!


----------



## tmh4064 (Jul 1, 2010)

sg reading today .990. stabilized and added f pac. will add clearing agent in a couple days!


----------



## harlantk (Jul 1, 2010)

WOO HOO!
Glad to hear it TMH

Tim


----------



## tmh4064 (Jul 1, 2010)

I noticed some particles gathered up top of the carboy from the f pac. Is this normal and will eventually settle out?? After a couple of days and I add the clearing agent will I have to rack again some where down the road? I thought you had to rack a couple more times because I added a f pac
Thanks for the help

Oh and it seems to be very gassy


----------



## BettyJ (Jul 2, 2010)

Have you de-gassed the wine? I make a lot of fruit wines and find that most don't need too much, but then again I am in a much warmer climate (Belize). 

Usually just the rackings, stirring up, clarifying agents, etc does the trick for me. Well, except for the red wine concentrates, which tend to be more carbonated (not sure why).

What does the wine taste like? I have found that documenting taste and smell with each step helps me learn and troubleshoot along the way. I don't use F pacs so much, as I like a drier wine. I also don't want to deal with re-clearing wine, but that's just me. I have gotten into adding extracts / flavorings to boost the aroma / flavor profile (pineapple is great). EC Kraus (and others) sell additional flavorings (for liqueurs). I also use a liquid oak essence that is quite nice. Just thought I would share my dirty little secrets .


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2010)

tmh4064 said:


> I noticed some particles gathered up top of the carboy from the f pac. Is this normal and will eventually settle out?? After a couple of days and I add the clearing agent will I have to rack again some where down the road? I thought you had to rack a couple more times because I added a f pac
> Thanks for the help
> 
> Oh and it seems to be very gassy


Degassing will help clear you wine. It's common to see floaties after adding the f-pac. Wait at least 2 weeks sfter adding the clearing agents before racking.
How does it taste?
Does it need back sweetening?


----------



## tmh4064 (Jul 4, 2010)

When adding the clearing agent do you dissolve in a cup of boiling water first before adding to your wine??


----------



## Wade E (Jul 4, 2010)

It depends on the fining agent used but most of the time the answer is yes.


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2010)

tmh4064 said:


> When adding the clearing agent do you dissolve in a cup of boiling water first before adding to your wine??



Some yes some no ck the label. The powdered I dissolve in warm water. The sparlolloid I boil according to directions. The 2 part just pour in.


----------



## tmh4064 (Jul 4, 2010)

> Some yes some no ck the label. The powdered I dissolve in warm water. The sparlolloid I boil according to directions. The 2 part just pour in.



Forgot to mention it is sparlolloid! Thanks for the help!


----------



## tmh4064 (Jul 18, 2010)

Racked again today. It has been two weeks since I added clearing agent!


----------



## harlantk (Jul 19, 2010)

Making room for a few of the bottles from this batch.



Tim


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 19, 2010)

ok, so i'm totally jealous as tmh made no reference to her fermentation peaches stinking, lol.
how is it looking after clearing? would love to see a pic. as mine is still on secondary and very cloudy...you give me hope


----------



## tmh4064 (Jul 19, 2010)

> ok, so i'm totally jealous as tmh made no reference to her fermentation peaches stinking, lol.
> how is it looking after clearing? would love to see a pic. as mine is still on secondary and very cloudy...you give me hope



Actually when me and my husband were racking it we smelled it and we said it had a good smell with no spoil smell or yeasty smell

I will post pictures soon as it is clearing quite nicely!!


----------



## tmh4064 (Jul 22, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my peach wine. I believe it is degassing quite nicely. When do I know it is ready to bottle???


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks good, I like to let it sit 6 months. Did you add f-pac or U gonna backsweeten?


----------



## tmh4064 (Jul 22, 2010)

6 months from now?? I don't think I can wait that long I added a f-pac beginning of July.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 22, 2010)

WOW TM! That looks great!!!

And, whatever TOM said!


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 22, 2010)

Actually, if you sure it is stabilized you can bottle it right now.

What is your current SG?

Make sure it stays like that for 3 or 4 days and go for it.

Make a new batch!! Looks good from this angel. Maybe Tom meant wait at least 6 months in the bottle before you drink it.

I say bottle it. Free up your carboy and go again.

Good job.


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2010)

IF you feel its clear enough then bottle.

Let it sit a month or TWO. The longer the better it will taste.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow does that look good! Clear as could be and a very pretty color. I notice there is a lot of head space, did you have that much all along?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 22, 2010)

That looks ready to bottle to me, great job. I will be adding Superkleer to mine this weekend as its almost a year old and still hasnt cleared to well and I have to start getting ready for grapes season. Again, that looks wonderful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmh4064 (Jul 22, 2010)

> Wow does that look good! Clear as could be and a very pretty color. I notice there is a lot of head space, did you have that much all along?



I got alot of head room this last racking as I had quite a bit of sediment on the bottom from settling out and f-pac.


----------



## J-Gee (Jul 23, 2010)

This looks like a very nice product. I've been contemplating using some peaches....I think I've decided...again very nice and it appears to be well worth your efforts.


----------



## tmh4064 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm so excited!! Approximately how many bottles do you get out of 5 gal. batch???? Oh and I did a taste test this morning and it has a very pleasant peach taste. The more it sits in the bottle it can only get better! I have a neighbor that makes his own wine so I can pretty much tell that mine is headed in the right direction.
Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

You will get about (5) 750mm bottles per gallon.


----------



## tmh4064 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Dan!!


----------



## tmh4064 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just an update and a question. i have not bottled yet because I need more wine bottles but I figured time is on my side and letting it sit in the carboy isn't hurting it a bit. I had a question as to the head space i have on top of my wine and is this ok?????
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 3, 2010)

It looks a little low to me - I would just top it with a similar wine or water to get it up to the bottom of the neck.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2010)

If you can bottle it soon like the next week or so then leave it as is, if its going to take you longer then top up with a similiar wine. In your case with peach there really arent much similiar wines unless you have a local winery that does peach but otherwise you can use a Risling or something to that sort as it wont take much and that small amount wont make any taste difference.


----------



## tmh4064 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow my summer has been so busy! Any way I plan to bottle this week and was wondering on the corks. Do you soak them, for how long and it what kind of solution???
Thanks


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2010)

Do not soak.
Make a corkador like Wade does.
Meta in a pot. corks in a strainer. Lid closed. fumes will sanitize them.


----------



## tmh4064 (Sep 18, 2010)

> Do not soak.
> Make a corkador like Wade does.
> Meta in a pot. corks in a strainer. Lid closed. fumes will sanitize them.
> __________________



Thanks Tom...How much meta in the pot?? And I assume you mix with water? Are we steaming them?
How long do we leave corks in the corkador?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2010)

If you are using a floor corker no need to soak corks. If they are still in a sealed bag you can use them right out of the bag as is. If the corks have been opened I would do as Tom suggested and make up a sanitizing solution of 3 tablespoons of kmeta to one gallon of water. set a bowl or container of it in a bucket. Set a colindar over it and pour your corks in the colindar and cover. The fumes will sanitize the corks.

In the future you can store your corks in a corkidor. Place an open bottle of kmeta in a bucket and pour your corks around it. Use a glass jug. then shut the lid on the bucket. Now you have sanitized corks ready to go at a moments notice. I even store my hoses in it.


----------



## tmh4064 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Runningwolf!!


UGG! I waited to get a floor corker because the hand corker I had was not going to work for me. Was all set to bottle and I noticed a little sentiment on the bottom but thought this wasn't going to be a problem but low and behold i disturbed it by trying to siphon and now i have to wait until it settles again.


----------



## Tom (Sep 23, 2010)

If you stirred up something that means you need to rack again and see if anything more drops out (sediment)


----------



## tmh4064 (Sep 30, 2010)

Filtered my wine Tuesday into carboy. Bottled today! Clear as can be! Will post some pictures soon!!


----------



## robie (Sep 30, 2010)

Good job!
Sometimes is seems like you will never get that last little bit of sediment out. Each time you rack, you get less and less until...


----------



## Tom (Sep 30, 2010)

YEP !!!!
patience
patience
patience..


----------



## tmh4064 (Sep 30, 2010)

My labels have an picture of a old time wine cellar in the background w/ the year and the flavor of wine and the words *Vino Cantina*(which means basement or cellar wine in Italian!!

I'm so excited and the taste is pretty good right now only to get better in the bottle!! Thanks Everyone and time to start another batch
Tina


----------



## robie (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks super clear to me! Good job!


----------



## tmh4064 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone and for the help on my first batch!! I'm having some right now as we speak and it so good And as it gets better...I'm so proud of my self


----------



## tmh4064 (Nov 22, 2010)

It has been two months since I bottled my peach and I have to say the flavor is quite nice. It really does get better with age! Be patient


----------



## Tom (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep I agree! 

Fruit wines will be better next year. But, wil be drinkable 20 days after bottling. 

I "age" my fruit wines for a min 6 months. I laso add a f-pac to all of them


----------

